# M3 Metal Composite Pendant



## MHKogan (Jul 27, 2009)

One of our customers makes these beautiful pendants using our jewelry grade billets.  I am sure that you can get great results from the larger 1"x1"x6" pen blanks and I will try to make some of our larger jewelry grade billets cut down in size available on the forum for any members that want to make the larger pendant.

You can learn about this very special material here on the forum and on our website www.MetalPenBlanks.com .

Be sure to check the classifieds in a few days in order to purchase this material at a special IAP forum discount.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man that Black Gold and Cobaltium looks sweet


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## MHKogan (Aug 1, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Man that Black Gold and Cobaltium looks sweet



This pendant is actually made from our Tri-Color Mokume.  Our Black Gold is black with gold patterning and the Cobaltium is a blue colored metal.

I probably should mention that you can work M3 with your wood lathe and standard wood tools.  That is part of what makes it such a unique metal composite.


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Mike....Will you have any pendant blanks available for viewing the first of next week?Thanks


----------



## MHKogan (Aug 3, 2009)

scotian12 said:


> Hi Mike....Will you have any pendant blanks available for viewing the first of next week?Thanks



Most of our blanks are made to order and we only stock the most common styles and sizes.  What type of M3 pendant blanks would you like to see?  I will have our shop make a few and post them here for you to view.  We have an ad in the business classifieds where we have special pendant blanks and pricing if you are interested in purchasing any at the IAP 20% Discount.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 3, 2009)

Do they tarnish???????????????


----------



## tim self (Aug 3, 2009)

Just to note, use only SCARY SHARP tools or Carbide.  They are absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## MHKogan (Aug 4, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Do they tarnish???????????????



Gary,
It depends on the metals that are used to make the blank.  M3 is made from pure metals so if the metal will patina so will the M3.  That being said, we have made some major strides towards perfecting some of the metals by re-alloying them.  By adding dendritic copper to our Galactic Copper we have dramatically increased the length of time that the copper will remain a constant color.  We have also found that certain clear coats will last many years while being imperceptible on the surface.

M3 Stainless Steel, Galactic Bronze, Galactic Silver and Galactic Gold will all last many years without taking on any patina as long as they are polished properly and not exposed to harsh chemicals.

We are perfecting our M3 Precious metal line for the jewelry industry and those metals will not patina as well.


----------

